# Quaker Parrot



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi
Is it possable to teach a 2 year old Quaker to speak? He/she was originally handreard but i dont think it has had much inter- action since then. Im sure it will tame down quite easly just not sure on the talking etc. 
Thanks Cath


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> Hi
> Is it possable to teach a 2 year old Quaker to speak? He/she was originally handreard but i dont think it has had much inter- action since then. Im sure it will tame down quite easly just not sure on the talking etc.
> Thanks Cath


Weve got 4 at the sanctuary and yes they can talk although its not very clear. They are excellent at mimicing noises though ours copy the ducks and say quack quack:lol2: Ours were handed in as the 3 owners couldnt cope with their screeching, all 4 have been handreared


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Weve got 4 at the sanctuary and yes they can talk although its not very clear. They are excellent at mimicing noises though ours copy the ducks and say quack quack:lol2: Ours were handed in as the 3 owners couldnt cope with their screeching, all 4 have been handreared


Thanks Shell....So you think he's still capable of learning to speak evan though he's 2 years old?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> Thanks Shell....So you think he's still capable of learning to speak evan though he's 2 years old?


 
Im sure he still has the ability to speak and since we have had ours they have learnt new words. Maybe once he learns to trust you he will relax and start to mimic.
Im sure Zooman or Carlycharlie will give you more advice as they are the ones who helped us with our Quakers.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A 2 year old Quaker is still capable of learning to talk & mimic. If he has had little interaction with humans, he will take time to get to know you & learn to trust you more. Quakers are big characters in little bodies.


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> A 2 year old Quaker is still capable of learning to talk & mimic. If he has had little interaction with humans, he will take time to get to know you & learn to trust you more. Quakers are big characters in little bodies.


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

What Colin said. Also, it is possible even parent reared breeding birds kept in an aviary situation can learn to speak at various ages IF they get anough contact & repetition of words spoken to them.

AN elderly friend of mine manages to get most of her aviary birds to speak a little - or a lot in some cases :lol2:


----------

